# Special Forces Soldier killed in Iraq: SGM Bradly Conner



## Boondocksaint375 (May 12, 2007)

FORT BRAGG, N.C. (USASOC News Service, May 11, 2007) — An Army Special Forces Soldier was killed in Iraq May 9 when his convoy was ambushed near Al-Hillah, Iraq.  Sgt. Maj. Bradly D. Conner, 41, a Special Forces company sergeant major assigned to Company C, 2nd Battalion, 1st Special Forces Group (Airborne) at Fort Lewis, Wash., was fatally wounded when an Improvised Explosive Device (IED) struck the M1114 in which he was riding.

More...


----------



## 0699 (May 12, 2007)

Damn.  RIP Warrior.


----------



## Crusader74 (May 12, 2007)

RIP Sgt Major


----------



## Ravage (May 12, 2007)

Two warriors in one week 

Thank You for Your service, may You rest easy.


----------



## AWP (May 12, 2007)

Blue Skies, SGM.


----------



## Typhoon (May 12, 2007)

RIP Sgt. Major Connor. My thoughts and prayers out to the members of 1st SFG; and to his family and friends back at home. 

Thank you for your brave and dedicated service to all of us. I deeply appreciate the sacrifice made by Sgt Major Connor and especially by his family...


----------



## Gypsy (May 12, 2007)

RIP, SGM.


----------



## tova (May 12, 2007)

RIP, Godspeed, PBS....


----------



## surgicalcric (May 12, 2007)

Blue Skies SGM.

Crip


----------



## demo18c (May 12, 2007)

Death of any soldier isnt cool but it hits harder when one is from your own community. RIP


----------

